# [rc-update]Want Multiple network interfaces at boot

## ade05fr

Hi everyone

here is my question, since my installation i tried now to start my gentoo with both net.wlan0 and net.eth0 started during boot sequence.

here is what i have in rc-update :

```
     

net.eth0 |      default                                       

net.lo | boot                                               

net.wlan0 |      default   

```

Moreover all my services related to interfaces depends only on net.wlan0 or i want to make them start correctly with net.eth0.

how can i manage it ?

thanks

----------

## Veldrin

have a look at /etc/rc.conf, in particular at rc_depend_strict. IIRC setting it to no, resolves you problem. 

In a nutshell, gentoo assumes, that all network interface are required for the system to be fully operational. 

as an alternative (especially for a notebook, which gets moved a lot around/connects to various networks) I recommend either networkmanager or wicd. bot required to work properly (lets say more easily) a reasonable gui.

personally I prefer networkmanager (for kde). 

V.

----------

